# Gmail vs. Outlook.com: Which offers the best email in the cloud?



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Theres an elephant in the room, and its wearing a Microsoft T-shirt.

Of course, when it comes to business-friendly webmail services, Gmail has been the go-to tool for as long as anyone can remember. Outlook? That was purely a desktop mail client. Hotmail? Most business users wouldnt touch that with a 10-foot spam filter.

But, now, here comes Outlook.com, Microsofts new webmail service. And you know what? Its pretty good. So good, in fact, that it deserves a chance to challenge Gmail head-on. Call it the elephant in the room versus the 800-pound gorilla.

Gmail already has legions of fans and a solid reputation as a versatile, reliable mail service. Outlook.com needs to prove that its not just Hotmail with a fresh coat of paint, that it can give business users the tools they need to work quickly, efficiently, and securely. And how does it rate at handling both work and personal email? Can it keep them separate but equal? For that matter, can Gmail?

Read More


----------

